# Review: Canon EOS Rebel SL2



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 31, 2017)

```
<iframe width="728" height="409" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/j631je5VBhY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<p>The Camera Store has completed their video review of the brand new Canon EOS Rebel SL2. This camera was a bit of an afterthought when it was announced alongside the highly anticipated Canon EOS 6D Mark II.</p>
<p>I loved the Canon EOS Rebel SL1 and I’ve been enjoying using the EOS Rebel SL2. I like how Jordan at TCSTV described the EOS Rebel SL2 when he said, “I almost consider this camera, a mirrorless camera that has this optical viewfinder tacked on top of it.”.  I think that’s a perfect way to put the EOS Rebel SL2.</p>
<p>The biggest upgrade over the SL1 has to be the addition of DPAF, as I have personally already felt the benefit as I’m using the OVF a lot less on the SL2 than I did on its predecessor.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS Rebel SL2 Body</strong></p>

<ul>
<li><strong>USA $549</strong>: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2tnch8x">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2trhlcc">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-rebel-sl2-dslr-camera-body-only.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li><strong>UK £579:</strong> <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=6241&p=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.parkcameras.com%2Fp%2F1011093E%2Fdigital-slr-cameras%2Fcanon%2Feos-200d-dslr-camera-body-in-black">Park Cameras</a> | <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=2298&p=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wexphotographic.com%2Fcanon-eos-200d-digital-slr-body-1630562%2F">WEX Photographic</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Canon EOS Rebel SL2 w/18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>USA $699</strong>: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2s3Y9Nl">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2trB23Z">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-rebel-sl2-dslr-camera-with-18-55mm-lens.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li><strong>UK £679:</strong> <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=6241&p=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.parkcameras.com%2Fp%2F1011095E%2Fdigital-slr-cameras%2Fcanon%2Feos-200d-dslr-camera-in-black-18-55mm-is-stm-lens-kit">Park Cameras</a> | <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=2298&p=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wexphotographic.com%2Fcanon-eos-200d-digital-slr-camera-with-18-55mm-is-stm-lens-1631340%2F">WEX Photographic</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 31, 2017)

No matter how many positive reviews, I can't see why a dSLR in 2017 would be attractive without AFMA. Sure, you get a kit lens, small aperture, won't make much difference. But then, if size is the selling point here, why not just go with one of the many mirrorless options?

If Canon is interested in keeping dSLR's viable, an entry-level option should be able to take sharp, accurately focused images with an ef 50mm f/1.4 or ef 85mm f/1.8. Lacking AFMA, this little body will hit or miss with fast primes. Again, I get the argument that this is for the cheap kit-lens crowd, but why are they even considering this? Somebody ready to "step up" to a dSLR from a compact or smartphone would also be considering at least one or two quality lenses--not L's, but decent primes. Somebody who just wants small, but otherwise has little knowledge of photography, will also be looking at mirrorless, which is slimmer in most cases...

Doubt this is for "Asian women buying bucketloads of M100's," like I've read in another thread. So, who is the target?


----------



## TomDibble (Aug 31, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> No matter how many positive reviews, I can't see why a dSLR in 2017 would be attractive without AFMA. Sure, you get a kit lens, small aperture, won't make much difference. But then, if size is the selling point here, why not just go with one of the many mirrorless options?



I think the point here is that you have many of the advantages of a mirrorless (size/weight, excellent touchscreen), some Canon-specifics (tilt/flip screen, full EF/S lens library, dual-pixel AF across the full sensor), etc, making it competitive with mirrorless in the same price range. Then as a bonus, you have a (very) low-end SLR system (pentameter view, nine-point AF) if you _occasionally_ want to shoot in classic "SLR" mode without an EVF getting in the way.

On the downside, you don't have a nice EVF, just the full-back display. So you aren't going to have great stability while holding the camera unless you are using the low-end SLR bits. And no electronic shutter, for good or ill.

IMHO, it is a solid step up from a phone, with a feel of a 2005-era SLR (better AF than my EOS 300D, same viewfinder, much better sensor etc) thrown in to boot.

All that said, I think I'd like to see Canon enhance the 'M' line to include the nice ergonomics of the Digital Rebel line, without the mirror obviously, especially the tilt/flip screen. And give the damned thing an EVF option. Then you have a clear "next step" for phone users and first-party support for DSLR users with vast lens collections via the fairly cheap (esp for Canon gear) convertor.



> If Canon is interested in keeping dSLR's viable, an entry-level option should be able to take sharp, accurately focused images with an ef 50mm f/1.4 or ef 85mm f/1.8. Lacking AFMA, this little body will hit or miss with fast primes.



Through the viewfinder, with the anemic autofocus system, yes. But using dual-pixel we should be hitting AF accurately without AFMA, right? Which is to say: if you view this as a mirrorless with the capability to act as an ultra-low-end DSLR, rather than as an entry-level DSLR introducing the user to the world of DSLR photography, it makes a lot more sense.


----------



## padam (Aug 31, 2017)

It is more profitable for them to have this many separate models instead of combining all the features in one camera (like an EOS M5 with a fully articulating screen, which was included in many lower-end Canon cameras before, so it's not like they can't do it).
The target user for this camera goes to the camera store and asks for a recommendation, not browsing on online forums.

Eventually they will probably get there of course and these will depreciate quite a bit afterwards.


----------



## Lee Jay (Aug 31, 2017)

To me, using an EVF is like three orders of magnitude less useful and enjoyable than using an OVF, and and LCD is another three orders of magnitude worse than that. So removing the mirror and OVF from this would instantly make it just short of useless to me.

The only thing I can find where I would like a mirrorless camera is my telescope. Sometimes it's at a rotten angle. Using the 80D was fine on it, however, but I wouldn't mind a full-frame for a wider field of view even with my reducer. However, I wouldn't pay more than about $300 for a full-frame mirrorless with T/S LCD to fill that role since it would be a one-trick pony.


----------



## Aglet (Aug 31, 2017)

if the sensor in this is truly up to the performance level of the 80d then I might even put one of these on my shelf when they start to fire-sale them. It would make a nice replacement for my my older Rebels and even 40d that I still keep around for a few reasons.
Similar performance, tilty-flippy, DPAF, and considerably improved sensor i could live with?..


----------



## dak723 (Aug 31, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> No matter how many positive reviews, I can't see why a dSLR in 2017 would be attractive without AFMA. Sure, you get a kit lens, small aperture, won't make much difference. But then, if size is the selling point here, why not just go with one of the many mirrorless options?



Because many folks prefer an OVF. And probably around 95% of SL2 buyers will never do AFMA and may not even know what AFMA is. Like so many folks here, you are confusing the small minority of forum members with the vast majority of camera owners. While not a pro, I consider myself a high level enthusiast that occasionally sells. I have never done AFMA on a lens and have never needed to. Like most photographers, I am not a pixel peeper, nor obsessed with sharpness.



> If Canon is interested in keeping dSLR's viable, an entry-level option should be able to take sharp, accurately focused images with an ef 50mm f/1.4 or ef 85mm f/1.8. Lacking AFMA, this little body will hit or miss with fast primes. Again, I get the argument that this is for the cheap kit-lens crowd, but why are they even considering this? Somebody ready to "step up" to a dSLR from a compact or smartphone would also be considering at least one or two quality lenses--not L's, but decent primes. Somebody who just wants small, but otherwise has little knowledge of photography, will also be looking at mirrorless, which is slimmer in most cases...
> 
> Doubt this is for "Asian women buying bucketloads of M100's," like I've read in another thread. So, who is the target?



The idea that people stepping up from compacts and smartphones will be looking at primes seems quite incorrect, in my opinion. I believe most folks that get this DSLR do so with the intent of getting good general zoom lenses that will cover the 18-55 and 55-250mm range. I haven't used a prime in over 20 years and have no interest in ever getting another. This is a small general purpose camera - not a camera that will be used with any primes in all likelihood. That is how I look at it.


----------



## Talys (Aug 31, 2017)

LOL...

I like how he just tosses that 100-400 in the air  

And attaching the 11-24 was cute


----------



## woodman411 (Aug 31, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> No matter how many positive reviews, I can't see why a dSLR in 2017 would be attractive without AFMA. Sure, you get a kit lens, small aperture, won't make much difference. But then, if size is the selling point here, why not just go with one of the many mirrorless options?
> 
> If Canon is interested in keeping dSLR's viable, an entry-level option should be able to take sharp, accurately focused images with an ef 50mm f/1.4 or ef 85mm f/1.8. Lacking AFMA, this little body will hit or miss with fast primes. Again, I get the argument that this is for the cheap kit-lens crowd, but why are they even considering this? Somebody ready to "step up" to a dSLR from a compact or smartphone would also be considering at least one or two quality lenses--not L's, but decent primes. Somebody who just wants small, but otherwise has little knowledge of photography, will also be looking at mirrorless, which is slimmer in most cases...
> 
> Doubt this is for "Asian women buying bucketloads of M100's," like I've read in another thread. So, who is the target?



Coming from an 80d and 5d4, I'll have to agree with this since I adjust almost all lenses I have, both Canon and Tamron, and getting the shot in focus is the most important thing. OVF gets much better battery life than dpaf. One thing to mitigate this, as others have mentioned, is to use 3rd party lenses, and use their interface/dock to adjust.


----------



## Talys (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm not sure how many people who are "stepping up to DSLRs" buy one or two decent primes to start. I could be out of touch, but it seems to me that most people who start with entry level cameras go and buy a 50/1.x that they don't use, favoring instead something like the 55-250 or 18-135 range, or a sigma/tamron superzoom that goes from xx-300. As we march on, it also seems to me that there are fewer and fewer "entry level primes" (by any company), with the focus on most of the new primes being high end ones, or specialty high end (like those new TSE).

By the way, I really like how then the bezel is on the SL2 for a fully articulating screen.


----------



## applecider (Aug 31, 2017)

FWIW I think most people who buy an entry dslr buy the kit zoom lens kit which for most, including me, is good enough for what the kit is used for, At least Compared to a bunch of primes. Plenty of people are afraid to change lenses either because they think it damages the camera or they are afraid of getting the inside of the camera dirty.

In sunlight dpaf is hard for me to use especially when the sun is behind the camera.


----------



## tmroper (Sep 1, 2017)

I have a couple of DSLRs, but I also have a Lumix G7 to carry around for street stuff. And while I mostly use the LCD for taking photos because of the freedom it allows, I really like the EVF for chimping, and just reviewing photos in general. Using just an LCD as a sort of mirrorless equivalent wouldn't really work that well for me (of course, neither would a mirrorless with no EVF).


----------



## Otara (Sep 1, 2017)

I have one and have focal pro and have done my AFMA bit on my 500mm, 70-200mm, etc with other boides. 

Never even entered my mind to do it on the SL2, as like the video shows, its best used with plastic zoom lenses or a pancake. Most of my pictures are for wider shots, or with lots of DOF, or for video. I dont use the screens much for stills, but being able to do ground or overhead shots of crowds etc, the screen is great. If the target is static I can use DPAF if a focus point is particularly is really critical, if it isnt, then the AF system isnt good enough that AFMA is going to be a great help in my view.

I did really toss up whether to get the M5 though, and probably would have got it if it came in EF, but I just didnt want to have to get another set of lenses or mess around with a converter, and this was cheaper to boot.


----------



## aceflibble (Sep 1, 2017)

Aglet said:


> if the sensor in this is truly up to the performance level of the 80d


It's literally the exact same sensor. *More importantly* it has a newer processor. For some reason people think the sensor is the be-all end-all factor in image quality, but the processor is more important for the most critical factors such as noise. (Sensor is really more responsible just for colour depth, which isn't that important these days as every sensor made in the last ten years has colour depth well exceeding any common display or standard photo printer.)
The 80D uses a DIGIC 6, and that sensor & processor combination is also found in the M3; both cameras are rated with the same noise. The M5 and M6 use the same 80D sensor but with a DIGIC 7 processor and are rated for about 1/3rd stop less noise, on top of that same colour accuracy, colour depth, and dynamic range.
The 200D/SL2 has that DIGIC 7 processor, meaning it has the same imaging chain as the M5 and M6.

In other words, this little 'entry' SLR has the best APS-C image quality currently available from Canon. Better than the 80D. Better than the 7D2. Better than some of the older 35mm sensors, in fact. (Anything up to and including the 1Ds3, and arguably the 5D2 for some specific uses.) 

The 7D3 will probably exceed it, as that is expected to once again have the same 24mp APS-C sensor but with either *two* DIGIC 7 processors or a DIGIC 7*+* (possibly even two 7+) and better heat management and higher voltage, allowing for the processors to also be clocked a little higher as well. Lower heat and higher clock means a little less noise all-round, plus the workload being split over two processors also of course greatly improves the processor's ability to handle the sensor readout cleanly, so dynamic range and colour accuracy at higher ISO should also improve slightly. (Won't make any difference at lower ISO.)

So if you can wait 8-12 months and care enough about the format to pay the premium, the 7D3 might be the replacement you really want for your older APS-C systems. But if you go for a 200D/SL2 right now, let alone when the price drops a little, you'll still be getting basically the best APS-C image quality possible from Canon.


----------



## Jopa (Sep 1, 2017)

Can someone please tell if it can shoot/track continuously in LV?
I'm thinking to buy this + the 35 macro for my daughter, and somewhat concerned because of lack of AFMA. I know, it could be irrelevant shooting at f/5.6, but at f/2.8 accurate AF still matters


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 1, 2017)

Lack of AFMA on my SL2 would be unacceptable if it weren't for the DPAF. I use it like a mirrorless camera in bigger form factor with more features. My 15-85 lens is bigger than the camera. 

I've also found that I like the foldout LCD, It is really handy to mount the camera low on a tripod with a long zoom and manual focus at 10x. I touch the point of interest, zoom to 5 or 10 x and focus on that spot. I bought a old manual focus Sigma 600mm lens and found that its actually usable with the camera and manual focus. 

Another thing I did not expect is that exposure is linked to the spot I touch for focus as well. That is very nice.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 1, 2017)

Very interesting hypothesis indeed. unfortunately, it is not very well supported in actual SL2 RAW files 
80D RAW files quality is still better than same of SL2 files both noise and pixel level sharpness by approx. 5%.
I am sorry for raining on your parade.

available


aceflibble said:


> In other words, this little 'entry' SLR has the best APS-C image quality currently available from Canon. Better than the 80D. Better than the 7D2.


----------



## Chris Jankowski (Sep 1, 2017)

Wouldn't this be just about perfect, relatively light, all-in-one travel camera when fitted with Canon EF 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM zoom?

Sensor and processor are very good, the zoom has excellent range and has probably the highest IQ among all EF-S standard zooms. Great majority of travel photos do not require top class AF system and OVF is great for photos in harsh sunlight.

This kit would weigh only about 60% of what EOS 6D II with EF 24-105 would weigh and cost less than half of the price.


----------



## Otara (Sep 1, 2017)

Chris Jankowski said:


> Wouldn't this be just about perfect, relatively light, all-in-one travel camera when fitted with Canon EF 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM zoom?
> 
> Sensor and processor are very good, the zoom has excellent range and has probably the highest IQ among all EF-S standard zooms. Great majority of travel photos do not require top class AF system and OVF is great for photos in harsh sunlight.
> 
> This kit would weigh only about 60% of what EOS 6D II with EF 24-105 would weigh and cost less than half of the price.



My plan is the 18-135 stm to cover video as well, along with the 10-18mm. But yes for travel its a great option.


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 1, 2017)

This is the new rebel camera for lot customers. I am actually thinking about moving from 80d to this camera. I have two sigma lens (17-50mm and 105mm macro). I might miss MFA functionality. But I am yet to do any MFA with my 80d.


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 1, 2017)

aceflibble said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > if the sensor in this is truly up to the performance level of the 80d
> ...


M3 is a different sensor. Recent rebels, mirrorless, sl2 and 80d share same sensor and same iq. But mirrorless bodies took little bit hit with low iso DR.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 1, 2017)

aceflibble said:


> ...The 7D3 will probably exceed it, as that is *expected* to once again have the same 24mp APS-C...



Who is expecting that? 

I expect that the 7DIII will have a new sensor (Probably around 28 mp) that will outperform the 80D. I also expect that the 90D will follow about six to 10 months later with the 7DIII sensor.


----------



## tron (Sep 1, 2017)

When the mpixel game is going to stop? I like birding so yes high pixel density is useful to me but 7DII has enough pixel density. They have to fix high and low iso noise before increasing the mpixels. We are talking about the same pixel density of a 50Mp FF sensor here...


----------



## Talys (Sep 1, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Can someone please tell if it can shoot/track continuously in LV?
> I'm thinking to buy this + the 35 macro for my daughter, and somewhat concerned because of lack of AFMA. I know, it could be irrelevant shooting at f/5.6, but at f/2.8 accurate AF still matters



It has to. I mean, that's what AI Servo is. You should be able to hit LV, touch the target, and record video or click away on the shutter, and DPAF will keep your target in focus, very smoothly.

For wide-open macro on primes, I'm always manually focusing anyways. It's not that the AF isn't accurate; AFMA or AF performance is irrelevant because the camera will be perfectly focused on something... just probably not what I want it to be focused on.


----------



## Talys (Sep 1, 2017)

tron said:


> When the mpixel game is going to stop? I like birding so yes high pixel density is useful to me but 7DII has enough pixel density. They have to fix high and low iso noise before increasing the mpixels. We are talking about the same pixel density of a 50Mp FF sensor here...



When people stop buying cameras just because they have more megapixels 

On the bright side, it happened with computer CPU gigahertz  Nobody cares whether a processor is 3.5GHz or 2.4 anymore; and anyhow, those have become totally meaningless numbers because of a host of other factors like core count, hyperthreading, and so forth. So should it be with cameras -- at some point, people need to recognize that just because you can crop out 1500 x 1000 pixels of your subject, it doesn't matter, if that has to be reduced by 50% to make it look good.


----------



## jthomson (Sep 1, 2017)

Talys said:


> On the bright side, it happened with computer CPU gigahertz  Nobody cares whether a processor is 3.5GHz or 2.4 anymore;



Tell that to the gamers over-clocking to 5.0 GHz ;D. 
One of the reasons Lightroom is considered slow is that raw file size has increased without a corresponding increase in CPU speed. More cores/threads don't help and adobe sucks at using the GPU.


----------



## tron (Sep 1, 2017)

jthomson said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > On the bright side, it happened with computer CPU gigahertz  Nobody cares whether a processor is 3.5GHz or 2.4 anymore;
> ...


+1 It sucks using multiple cores/threads too ;D Let's hope the future releases will fix that.


----------



## countofmc95 (Sep 1, 2017)

I owned this camera for a little less than a month before selling it. A very personal thing, but the deeper grip over the SL1 came with a disadvantage. Yes the camera was easier to grip and hold, but the narrowness of the body combined with the deeper grip kept forcing my knuckles into the side of the lens mount and lens, making things quite uncomfortable. Indeed overall the SL1 was a bit more comfortable to use for me. I was hoping because the SL2 was never intended for me as a "main" camera that I'd be able to live with it, but I just couldn't get used to it.

Otherwise I thought it was an excellent camera and if the target market is indeed the "entry-level" consumer, I can't think of many better considering the price.


----------



## aceflibble (Sep 1, 2017)

unfocused said:


> Who is expecting that?
> 
> I expect that the 7DIII will have a new sensor (Probably around 28 mp) that will outperform the 80D. I also expect that the 90D will follow about six to 10 months later with the 7DIII sensor.


Canon is still 2.5-3 years away from being able to mass produce a 28mp APS-C sensor. The only way the 7D3 is getting that is if they buy in the one of the NX1, and we all know Canon isn't in the business of buying in a sensor. Your expectations are not remotely realistic. The 80D's sensor without a low pass filter and a couple of 7 processors is the best the 7D3 can hope for with Canon's current production. (And there's a fair chance they'll stick with the low pass filter, as the 5DS R hasn't managed to massively outsell the 5DS or 5D4 and as the 7D3 might be heading up Canon's 4K SLR efforts, they'll want it for video.)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 2, 2017)

aceflibble said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Who is expecting that?
> ...



I doubt that. Remember, a new camera model uses 2 year old technology, the 24 MP sensor is a design over 2 years old.

Its not so much a matter of being able to mass produce a sensor, its a matter of what makes sense for the target market, and balancing all the factors like power consumption and processing power. Its also a matter of sales tactics, it makes no sense to put too many MP into a sensor when you can increment it by a few million every 3 or 4 years in a new model.


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 2, 2017)

Nikon went back to 21 mp sensor for d500 and d7500. They took little bit of DR hit. Canon might be going this way for 7d3. 80d sensor is the first Canon crop sensor comes close to the competition in terms of DR. It is still little short with high iso performance.


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 2, 2017)

“I almost consider this camera, a mirrorless camera that has this optical viewfinder tacked on top of it.”

Wow, who knew? Canon is the most innovative mirrorless camera manufacturer!


----------



## Talys (Sep 2, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> “I almost consider this camera, a mirrorless camera that has this optical viewfinder tacked on top of it.”
> 
> Wow, who knew? Canon is the most innovative mirrorless camera manufacturer!



LOL. There you go. I think I could grow to like these mirrorless cameras that have OVFs.


----------



## bholliman (Sep 2, 2017)

Talys said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > “I almost consider this camera, a mirrorless camera that has this optical viewfinder tacked on top of it.”
> ...



+1 I love my M5, but do miss having an OVF. The SL2 seems to provide many of the advantages of mirrorless with some some advantages of DSLR's (OVF, better battery life, phase detection AF).


----------



## Chris Jankowski (Sep 3, 2017)

With SL2 now going to 24 Mpixels, I'd guess that a number of EF-S lenses will become a limiting factor for image quality. I would like to know which of the lenses in the EF-S lineup are *not* going to be showing their limits when shooting wide open. I'd guess there is now a large body of opinion based on shooting with cameras that use the same or very similar sensor - e.g. 80D.

Using EF-S lenses would be preferable to me, if they can do the job, as they are typically smaller, lighter and cheaper than equivalent EF full format lenses. In case of zooms there is also no full frame zoom taking in the most useful on APS-C focal length range of 15-85 or so.


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 3, 2017)

Chris Jankowski said:


> With SL2 now going to 24 Mpixels, I'd guess that a number of EF-S lenses will become a limiting factor for image quality. I would like to know which of the lenses in the EF-S lineup are *not* going to be showing their limits when shooting wide open. I'd guess there is now a large body of opinion based on shooting with cameras that use the same or very similar sensor - e.g. 80D.
> 
> Using EF-S lenses would be preferable to me, if they can do the job, as they are typically smaller, lighter and cheaper than equivalent EF full format lenses. In case of zooms there is also no full frame zoom taking in the most useful on APS-C focal length range of 15-85 or so.



(1) 18MPix to 24MPix isn't that dramatic in resolution - it's just around 15% increase in resolution figures of lines / mm or pixel / mm
(2) EF-S lenses are configured to support high res sensors while EF lenses aren't per se - 18Mpix on APS-C is roughly 52 MPix on FF so the 5Ds was the first EF lens compatible camera that needed comparable resolution on the sensor.
(3) Resolution killers are in my experience mostly (a) camera shake, (b) turbulences in air and (c) diffraction if you go below f/5.6 or f/8.0

Ad (2): High end EF lenses which were released after the release of the 5Ds cameras will show great IQ on the current APS-C sensors.

A great lens is the EF-S 60mm Macro on the 200D - too if used as landscape lens.
EF 100 2.8 macro is very good too (but if you are in a 100mm macro, consider IS to resolve (3) (a)!
EF 70-200 4.0 L IS USM is very good and has a good reputation especially on APS-C cameras for its res, contrast, etc. + IS helps a lot.
This holds wide open.

The EF-S 10-22 ultra wide is not that sharp / has not that high resolution but has good flare resistance and very low distortion - it is well suited for good video footage (200D / SL2 corrects the non-negligible CAs well if you want it to do that). So I will keep it for the seldom uses of Ultrawide and for Ultrawide video.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 4, 2017)

Chris Jankowski said:


> With SL2 now going to 24 Mpixels, I'd guess that a number of EF-S lenses will become a limiting factor for image quality.



You'd guess wrong.


----------



## Otara (Sep 4, 2017)

I think its a bit much to expect many ef-s lenses to be at their sharpest wide open, most of them are on the cheaper and lighter end for obvious reasons. 

Having said that, I think quite a few of them do very well, the 60mm is great and as said above there are multiple great lenses available if you dont focus on ef-s alone. Me I love the utility of being able to carry multiple light lenses over absolute sharpness wide open, ie 18-55mm, 50mm 1.8, 10-18mm.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 4, 2017)

Chris Jankowski said:


> With SL2 now going to 24 Mpixels, I'd guess that a number of EF-S lenses will become a limiting factor for image quality. I would like to know which of the lenses in the EF-S lineup are *not* going to be showing their limits when shooting wide open. I'd guess there is now a large body of opinion based on shooting with cameras that use the same or very similar sensor - e.g. 80D.
> 
> Using EF-S lenses would be preferable to me, if they can do the job, as they are typically smaller, lighter and cheaper than equivalent EF full format lenses. In case of zooms there is also no full frame zoom taking in the most useful on APS-C focal length range of 15-85 or so.



There is no limit as far as lenses go, every time you raise the sensor resolution, you will get a higher resolution image. You may not get a image that is proportionally better, but it will always be better. Its the physics.


----------



## Woody (Sep 4, 2017)

Talys said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > “I almost consider this camera, a mirrorless camera that has this optical viewfinder tacked on top of it.”
> ...



I switched from FF to APS-C a few months ago.

I now have the 77D and M5, and I treat the 77D as a mirrorless camera with OVF option. Seriously, it's hard to beat the AF accuracy of MILCs.


----------



## ashmadux (Sep 4, 2017)

jthomson said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > On the bright side, it happened with computer CPU gigahertz  Nobody cares whether a processor is 3.5GHz or 2.4 anymore;
> ...




Yeah, quoting that for being TOTALLY NOT TRUE. Not even remotely. 

Lightroom is a piss poorly coded app, and we all know it. Heck, just open your cpu monitor and check how it ignores all those core. Adobe sucks.


----------



## ashmadux (Sep 4, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Very interesting hypothesis indeed. unfortunately, it is not very well supported in actual SL2 RAW files
> 80D RAW files quality is still better than same of SL2 files both noise and pixel level sharpness by approx. 5%.
> I am sorry for raining on your parade.
> 
> ...



5% is almost literally *nothing.* It is good to know though.

I've had some misfocus issues several times on my rebels, but overall i've never found them affected by afma issues, with ANY of my lenses. I've shot a 70-200 extensively on a t2i, and i pixel peep like it was a gift from the digital image gods. All good in the hood always, and hopefully, forever


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 4, 2017)

That's is good to hear. 5% of sharpness difference is An average sharpness Loss for a lens that is out of tune by around +/- 5 AFMA units and is likely noticeable for you (not for your clients, no  )when review at 1:1 magnification on high pixel density bodies like 80D, 5DsR, etc..



ashmadux said:


> 5% is almost literally *nothing.* It is good to know though.
> 
> I've had some misfocus issues several times on my rebels, but overall i've never found them affected by afma issues, with ANY of my lenses. I've shot a 70-200 extensively on a t2i, and i pixel peep like it was a gift from the digital image gods. All good in the hood always, and hopefully, forever


----------

